# Forever 21 to launch plus-size line



## ImMACnificent (Apr 25, 2009)

I didn't see any posts about this. There is hope for us curvy ladies! It's going to be called Faith 21.

This makes me so happy that the fashion industry is becoming more aware of the plus sizes and the need for cute, young and fresh looking clothes.

I personally HATE shopping at Lane Bryant, their lingerie is nice, but their clothes are WAY too old for me.

I am about a size 18/20 and I am 25 years old. I need COLOR, PATTERN and SEXINESS!

I hope Forever 21 brings this to us.







Forever 21 to launch a plus-size line this May | All The Rage | Los Angeles Times


----------



## ashleydawn (Apr 25, 2009)

Horray! I mean, I shop at Torrid and they have cute stuff, but that is pretty much the only place I can find anything decent and its kind of expensive! Wet Seal has plus sized stuff on their website as well, I just discovered that the other day. Its only online though, not in stores, which is kind of annoying. Oh well. I'm glad Forever 21 is doing that though!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydawn* 

 
_Horray! I mean, I shop at Torrid and they have cute stuff, but that is pretty much the only place I can find anything decent and its kind of expensive! Wet Seal has plus sized stuff on their website as well, I just discovered that the other day. Its only online though, not in stores, which is kind of annoying. Oh well. I'm glad Forever 21 is doing that though!_

 

I totally understand! I love Torrid, but I have to drive an hour and a half to get to one! 

I am willing to bet if the line becomes super popular (which I think it will), they will add stores more than just Cali. I think this is still so new they don't wanna start throwing stores everywhere. But yes, the online thing at least! I hate shopping online =( I wanna try stuff on!!!

Have you ever tried Alloy.com? They have some really cute plus size stuff too!


----------



## ashleydawn (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_I totally understand! I love Torrid, but I have to drive an hour and a half to get to one! 

I am willing to bet if the line becomes super popular (which I think it will), they will add stores more than just Cali. I think this is still so new they don't wanna start throwing stores everywhere. But yes, the online thing at least! I hate shopping online =( I wanna try stuff on!!!

Have you ever tried Alloy.com? They have some really cute plus size stuff too!_

 
Yeah I will prob shop online for the forever 21 stuff anyway and just pray it fits lol! Hopefully they let you get a refund if you need to return, I know their in store policy is crazy strict with no refunds EVER lol.

I have ordered some stuff from alloy, they're good but sometimes too young looking for me I think.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah I am so excited I check the website daily!!

 I am about a 12/14 but sometimes I wanna by those cheap pants and jeans they have. I bough a size 30 that were really stretchy and a tiny bit bigger and they would have been perfect. It really sucks cause when I was a size 10 I had no problem fitting into juniors clothes. And when I was a size 16 I didnt have a problem. Now Im chubby limbo where I can shop certain places for certain things. It blows, if I gained/loss 10 bs I would be good.


----------



## gunsxgoxbangxx (Apr 25, 2009)

OMG this makes me so excited.  I loveee Forever21.  I have no problem fitting into a lot of their shirts, but their pants don't fit at all and they always have insanely cute pants and skirts.


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 25, 2009)

I love Forever 21 for jewelry. I do sometimes see large tops that look like they would fit when I lost 15 pounds (which am in the process). I think if you are a 14 you can fit their clothes. But excited because they do have the cutest cheap clothes, that I drool over but can't fit.  

Rainbow and Dots have a plus-sized section in ther stores, so they should just do it like that.  

I hope they carry it on-line at least.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm a 10/12 and size L fits me in the standard sizing (just about). I'd love to check out the skinny jeans in the larger range but length wise they're too short :-(

I'm not impressed by the promo pics though - I don't think the outfits used on the model are particularly flattering on her.

However roll on May 1st, I've put my online order on hold for the past 3 weeks waiting for this to launch just in case there are some nice tops that will fit my DD's without a problem!


----------



## lvgz (Apr 25, 2009)

i think this is awesome. though i can fit fovever's clothes fine, sometimes i do need an xl because they make their chest parts too small! and it is pretty young and hip.. great range with this expansion.

off topic, has anyone seen what kim k has said about it? i think it's sorta lame to be honest. though fovever21 was using her name kinda as promotion for their line.. they were just saying she liked the line. i could see how she could feel like they were implying she would fit their faith 21 line.. but still. why address it the way she did? for those that havent read what she said: 

"I feel that this clipping from Us Magazine is a bit misleading, so I wanted to comment on it.

I am a huge fan of Forever 21 and I'm very happy they have expanded their line to include a plus-size range, but I am not in that size category and this article makes it sound like I am! I am a curvy girl and I love my curves, but curvy and plus-sized are two very different things. I work really hard to maintain my curves while staying slim and healthy, so to be classed as a "fuller-figured woman" of extra large proportions is a little offensive.

For the record, I am a size 2, not 2XL."

Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

i think what she said actually is so .. putting down being plus sized. excuse me if i took it wrong, but seriously. shes always saying shes so proud of her curves and what not.. but ALWAYS has to be a size 2. honestly kim.. 2? ......... yeah. uh huh. hahahha im so sorry, i just had to say this. i honestly think she's self conscious about her size. i know fuller figured people that wear xl but work out a lot. she's classifying everyone that wears xl and whatnot unhealthy. please, i have friends that are bigger than i am but probably 100x more healthy in terms of exercising. some people are thick. kay, end rant.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 25, 2009)

This is good to know.  There need to be plus-sized options.  So many retailers cut out their plus-size clothes - The Limited, Express, Banana Republic (in-store) - and it's ridiculous.  I can't believe no one was buying those larger sizes.  Lane Bryant has a few nice things here and there but the majority of their clothes are matronly.  Torrid is expensive and the clothes look cheap.  I like to pick up pieces from Ashley Stewart.  They used to have fantastic jeans.  They have some cute dresses and things.  Old Navy has some really cute things sometimes, too.  Also, places like Target and Kohl's have cute things sometimes, surprisingly.  But, it will be nice for girls who want something inexpensive and trendy to have a plus-size option at Forever 21.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_off topic, has anyone seen what kim k has said about it? i think it's sorta lame to be honest. though fovever21 was using her name kinda as promotion for their line.. they were just saying she liked the line. i could see how she could feel like they were implying she would fit their faith 21 line.. but still. why address it the way she did? for those that havent read what she said: 

"I feel that this clipping from Us Magazine is a bit misleading, so I wanted to comment on it.

I am a huge fan of Forever 21 and I'm very happy they have expanded their line to include a plus-size range, but I am not in that size category and this article makes it sound like I am! I am a curvy girl and I love my curves, but curvy and plus-sized are two very different things. I work really hard to maintain my curves while staying slim and healthy, so to be classed as a "fuller-figured woman" of extra large proportions is a little offensive.

For the record, I am a size 2, not 2XL."

Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

i think what she said actually is so .. putting down being plus sized. excuse me if i took it wrong, but seriously. shes always saying shes so proud of her curves and what not.. but ALWAYS has to be a size 2. honestly kim.. 2? ......... yeah. uh huh. hahahha im so sorry, i just had to say this. i honestly think she's self conscious about her size. i know fuller figured people that wear xl but work out a lot. she's classifying everyone that wears xl and whatnot unhealthy. please, i have friends that are bigger than i am but probably 100x more healthy in terms of exercising. some people are thick. kay, end rant._

 
I got the point she was trying to make but she was quite tactless when putting her view across. There's a difference between being unhealthily overweight and obese and being curvy, whilst still maintaining a healthy lifestyle. Too often the "curvy" tag is used for women the size of Beth Ditto and then some and IMO there's nothing "curvy" about that body shape at all - it's unhealthy - end of.

Kim K is shallow as hell so her saying what she did, the _way_ she did, didn't in the least surprise me. When it suits her, she's all up for flashing her ass and cleavage at every opportunity and heaven forbid anybody should put her name and the F21 plus size range in the same sentence. Her reaction is laughable. 

She made another stupid comment about Octomom daring to wear the same JImmy Choo sunglasses as her. Oh FFS when did Jimmy Choo make her the face of the S/S 09 collection?! Dumb broad, go make a sex tape or sumthin!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 26, 2009)

^^hahhahaa!
Yes some of my love for Kim K went down the drain when I heard about those comments she made.  Anyone who is comfortable with themself doesn't need to even address what was said and feel as though they have to tell world they are not a 2xl but a size 2.. uh duh.. we can see what you look like you don't have to say it.  Get over yourself.

Soo..I am excited about the new line.. though I am sure it won't be coming to canada right away.. sob.
I think the site ships worldwide - I hope.. or one of the stores near the border will carry the line.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 26, 2009)

That crazy ass attention whore is NOT a size 2.

Maybe one of her butt cheeks is a size 2.

She is only trying to fool herself because she surely isn't fooling any one else.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_That crazy ass attention whore is NOT a size 2.

Maybe one of her butt cheeks is a size 2.

She is only trying to fool herself because she surely isn't fooling any one else._

 
I doubt it as well just because I don't see her fitting all that ass or those breasts in a size 2.  She's probably a 4/6 maybe.  But, celebs lie about their weight, height and size all the rime so I really didn't pay much attention to what she said.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_^^hahhahaa!

Soo..I am excited about the new line.. though I am sure it won't be coming to canada right away.. sob.
I think the site ships worldwide - I hope.. or one of the stores near the border will carry the line._

 
Yep they ship internationally, so you guys in Canada should def be able to get your hands on it online


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 26, 2009)

^^woohoo!!!


----------



## michelle :) (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm actually really excited - if they deliver what they're promising, i'll be a customer!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 29, 2009)

i hope it's as exciting as it sounds!
i've been in Forever21 and the only things that could possibly fit me are the sunglasses! 
but i agree with the other ladies...Torrid is expensive and so is Lane Bryant.
i'll usually shop the sale racks and still end up paying at least $10-20 for a blouse or $10-16 for a bra! my alternative for right now is shopping at ROSS, they have some good things here and there, cuz right now i'm looking for summer dresses that won't break the bank. Kmart has a few cute things. and for jeans i'll usally buy J-LO jeans from Kohls, they have up to size 17 and they fit great! 
hopefully Faith21 doesn't disappoint us!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 29, 2009)

not sure if it will be at my local mall, but

Faith 21 will be available in L.A. on May 1 at Lakewood Center Mall, Montebello Town Center, Los Cerritos Mall, Anaheim Plaza and online at www.forever21.com.

i won't shop online, but for the ladies in the LA area, can you report back to us about the new collection after seeing it? thanks in advance!


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 29, 2009)

That's pretty neat.

The closest Forever21 is about 45 minutes away from me,so,I'll probably be ordering online.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Apr 29, 2009)

Im excited about this, I usually like loose shirts so im verrrryyy picky
Good to see we can have something cheaper than Torrid [never bought anything from there,seems expensive]..
I need to get back to Cali fast.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 29, 2009)

its really one of my fav spots to shop because im so cheap LOL and being a size 10/12, this is really good news. i can fit almost all of their Large stuff and some medium, but then again, the arm space is really tiny in some of their tops lol. i could just lose weight, but who am i kidding...give up carbs? yea right.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ Tell me about it, I just had last night's Domino's for breakfast for crying out loud!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 30, 2009)

i think its great but wish it was in stores, like why not just make a section? 

kim k is a jerk. i like her make-up a lot and her family amuses me but i am not much of a fan of her.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_its really one of my fav spots to shop because im so cheap LOL and being a size 10/12, this is really good news. i can fit almost all of their Large stuff and some medium, but then again, the arm space is really tiny in some of their tops lol. i could just lose weight, but who am i kidding...give up carbs? yea right._


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 30, 2009)

i guess they are only putting it in select stores to test it.  I emailed them to see if they would be launching the line in Canada and they said no.. of course


----------



## PollyRhythm (May 1, 2009)

Has anyone read this article from this blog:

Nobody cares what size you are, Kim Kardashian - Healthy Living on Shine

Am I the only one that sees this as a sign of insecurity? I can understand someone not wanting to be labeled "Plus-Size" when they aren't but I just don't see going to that great of length to prove it. Of course in Hollywood if you have curves or are just a curvy girl in general, you will NOT be labeled as being thin. 

I don't think that she understands that even though the company has labeled the line plus-size, when you look at the models, you might think curvy instead of "fat" or "obese". I don't believe that the Us magazine article was saying that she was big or anything but just pointing out that there was hope for curvier girls to shop there and maybe "dress like her". Most of you know that everything in Forever 21 is not a fit for you. My mom is a size 8 but she can't fit a lot of the pants and jeans there because she has hips and some booty so even though she likes some of the clothes there, she doesn't like to shop there. 

As the article says, who the hell really cares? The magazine only pointed out that she likes to shop there. They could have chosen another curvier female celeb but since she's such a media whore who's, IMHO, body is always on display for people to talk about, was mentioned.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 1, 2009)

I can't believe after all the hype they only have 2 crappy pages on the site - and the choices aren't even nice I've put my other order on hold for 3 wks and have lost items for nothing. Tsk!


----------



## ImMACnificent (May 1, 2009)

I just went to the website. I am pretty disappointed that it looks like the biggest sizes will be 15/16. I understand that it's SOMETHING for the plus-size girls, it's a step forward, but I was hoping they would have at least up to 18/20 because I know a lot of girls that are about that size. I might be able to fit into some of their shirts, but I know jeans/pants in 15/16 will never fit me.


If any of you girls wear anything bigger than 1 in Torrid (equivalent to about a 16), this pretty much is not going to fit.

Bummer.


----------



## Pushpa (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Yep they ship internationally, so you guys in Canada should def be able to get your hands on it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

im pretty sure that edmontons west end location (in canada lol) is getting the line

the line is starting at sz 12 when did 12 become plus size? lol i just think that is kinda funny...but hey i'm glad they have cute stuff


----------



## aziajs (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_the line is starting at sz 12 when did 12 become plus size? lol i just think that is kinda funny...but hey i'm glad they have cute stuff_

 
Girl, I wonder the same thing.


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 2, 2009)

i've heard anything over a size 10 is a plus size.
I emailed forever 21 they say there will be NO stores in Canada carrying the line.


----------



## ashleydawn (May 3, 2009)

I thought most of the stuff they had up was cute! I wasn't expecting too much to be up since they just launched the line... I'm sure they'll put more stuff up gradually. Anyway, I ordered 6 tops so hopefully they fit!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 3, 2009)

boo! no pants/bottoms, only 1 black pencil skirt online! the only thing i really liked was a black blouse with floral design on the front, but i refuse to buy online.
oh well, if it never sells in my local store then i'm not buying.


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydawn* 

 
_I thought most of the stuff they had up was cute! I wasn't expecting too much to be up since they just launched the line... I'm sure they'll put more stuff up gradually. Anyway, I ordered 6 tops so hopefully they fit!_

 
Please let us know what happens.  i hope i can order something soon.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 6, 2009)

Kim kardashian claims to be a size 2.  Then everyone's camera's must be screwed up! In the article she really offended plus sized women and even me who is a size 2!  "For the record, I am a size 2, not 2XL”
She probably just killed any self esteem plus sized girls had, that looked up to her or not. 
Size 12 isn't a plus size either. Or maybe it is now that they have negative sized jeans.


----------



## Lizzie (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PollyRhythm* 

 
_



_

 
This is completely off topic, but I LOVE your avatar!  I'm actually writing a manifesto on surrealist poetry for a class and all I could think is "Plays With Squirrels", but no one knows what I'm talking about!
FeeeEEEeeeeeeeEEeeeny!


----------



## User35 (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I doubt it as well just because I don't see her fitting all that ass or those breasts in a size 2. She's probably a 4/6 maybe. But, celebs lie about their weight, height and size all the rime so I really didn't pay much attention to what she said._

 
I just read in some tabloid mag ( shes on the cover right now in a bathing suit) she is embracing her body and loves her curves blah blah blah she says her measurments are "35-26-40". I dont know how the hell 40 inch hips are a size 2?!?! shit my measurments are like 36-27-38..and im like size 10. no way kim...she is pretty and curvy but I dont know who she thinks shes fooling saying shes a size 2

you know what who cares though what damn size she is...she still has shit for brains and is famous for being a slut. whoop dee freaking do!


----------



## PollyRhythm (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_This is completely off topic, but I LOVE your avatar!  I'm actually writing a manifesto on surrealist poetry for a class and all I could think is "Plays With Squirrels", but no one knows what I'm talking about!
FeeeEEEeeeeeeeEEeeeny!_

 





Is Eric not the best?! I swear, anytime that I start to feel depressed or I'm just not in a good mood, I HAVE to watch this:
YouTube - The Feeny Call


----------



## BEA2LS (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Kim kardashian claims to be a size 2. Then everyone's camera's must be screwed up! In the article she really offended plus sized women and even me who is a size 2! "For the record, I am a size 2, not 2XL”
She probably just killed any self esteem plus sized girls had, that looked up to her or not. 
Size 12 isn't a plus size either. Or maybe it is now that they have negative sized jeans._

 
I agree with you for all but one thing.. i am plus size and she has no effect at all on my self esteem.


----------



## Arisone (May 10, 2009)

^ IA.  I never take what KK says seriously anyway. 


There are some cute things on the site.  I purchased several items (including the lace knit top and lace ruffle chiffon top).  I hope they fit.  *Crosses fingers*  I hate returning things.  More variety and bigger sizes are needed.


----------



## elongreach (May 10, 2009)

Allow me to say something.  I am a size 20.  I qualify as plus size and I am insulted by Forever21 claiming they are doing a plus size line.  I dont believe this is.  This reminds me of delia's with their larger sizes.  It really more for the juniors with a little extra something.  I was expecting more when I went to the website.  Then I looked at the size chart and it only goes up to a 15/16.  To me, it's more like let's add a little more bust or waistline so that the 14s that can't quite squeeze in because of a certain attribute can now do that.

I will say that this is supposedly a test.  So it's always possibly they may expand the size, but right now I am not excited.  I was ready to buy that pleated dress for my birthday and ghot mad when I checked the size check. 

Thanks to you all who put me on to Wet Seal because I am broke and laid off.  So I can't be spending what I used to on designers at Nordstrom.  I just got an outfit for my date from them for 23 bucks and I'm thinking it will be perfect.  I need to put it on before I say yeah for sure.

If anyone has any other suggestions to try, please pm me.  I currently know of Nordies (love), Old Navy (not so much), Evans (shipping too expensive, Wet Seal (new adventure).  And of course, I know none of you will refer Lane or Ashley.  So thanks for any suggestions you might have.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 11, 2009)

Size aside... If i were Kim Kardashian i'd be upset that Forever 21 was using my name to promote products without my consent and making money! I personally wouldn't take to my blog or whatever about the situation, i'd quietly hire an attorney and take care of it like that.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_I agree with you for all but one thing.. i am plus size and she has no effect at all on my self esteem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That is great, i'm glad you have good self esteem. No matter what weight i'm at i find faults and have generally always had a low self esteem. I'm not sure why and have seen numerous doctors about it but nothing seems to help.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_That is great, i'm glad you have good self esteem. No matter what weight i'm at i find faults and have generally always had a low self esteem. I'm not sure why and have seen numerous doctors about it but nothing seems to help._

 
eh, i would not say my self esteem is the best - it def goes down!  all i meant was that what she says will not affect it..


----------



## kaliraksha (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_I just read in some tabloid mag ( shes on the cover right now in a bathing suit) she is embracing her body and loves her curves blah blah blah she says her measurments are "35-26-40". I dont know how the hell 40 inch hips are a size 2?!?! shit my measurments are like 36-27-38..and im like size 10. no way kim...she is pretty and curvy but I dont know who she thinks shes fooling saying shes a size 2

you know what who cares though what damn size she is...she still has shit for brains and is famous for being a slut. whoop dee freaking do!_

 
I agree with you. Although I don't particularly care for _who_ she is, I do think she is stylish, beautiful and curvy. And as a girl who has had to go a size up because of the curves... I also can't believe she's a size 2... she really seems to put up a fight when it's about her size... I remember the ebay dress fiasco. Bleh, I think she is making herself look like a fool by claiming to be a 2 and isolating possible fans by being so turned off by being bigger.

Like this celeb snip... with photos:
Kim Kardashian before and after Photoshop - Celebrity Portal - Zimbio


----------



## cupcake_x (May 18, 2009)

I checked out the line a couple of weeks ago and was disappointed about the choices of clothing they had. They're not very cute. I mean, some are, but the majority are weird looking.

And about Kim Kardashian, she definitely isn't a 2.. She's closer to a 12 than a 2. I hope she was joking!! Her measurments are about 36-26-40 and mine are 36-25-38. I'm not a 2, I'm an 8. So I'm guessing she's about an 8-10. I still love her and think she's gorgeous, but I'm wondering why she would even say that.


----------



## x0besoz (Jun 14, 2009)

they've added alot more stuff to this line has anyone bought anything???? i want to know because although some of they're large tops fit me sometimes they i wish they had a size bigger but i rarely shop online because i like to try stuff on but i feel like lately the closest store hasnt got anything good


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jul 6, 2009)

At first I was really excited...and then looked at the size chart. I'm anything from a 14/16 to an 18/20 and other times I have to go up a size because I sport DDD (No friggin lie). Anyway, I looked at the size chart, right? And the bust for a 15/16 is a 45in. *sigh* But I know my bust to be...well...in that range, around anyway. Has anyone ordered their stuff and liked it? Or hated it and want to rant? Because here comes mine:

A size 14 is the average size of the American woman. Granted, we're all a bit bigger than we should be BUT the fact exists that we are WOMEN who are willing to spend money because, wait for it, we need clothes to wear. However, too many companies ignore this large and growing (intended) demographic, thus loosing money. H&M used to carry and plus size line and they still do in Europe. However, they no longer carry it here because they said the sales were bad. Not only was it poorly advertised but it was only in SELECT stores. In NYC, where you know there were people willing to kill cabbies for it, it was offered in HARLEM, because they thought they'd sell there. I'm not an expert on the socio-economic state of Harlem, but I'm guessing that H&M would have been better off had they put it in other stores too. 
 I have always been the "bigger girl." I'm not perfectly ok with it, but I know that I am the only one to lay blame on or who can change it. So, I have spent years finding stores to shop at, and have a huge list of bookmarked stores. Because we don't have many stores that cater to plus sizes. When you do find a store, you wind up with a couple issues.
We have Macys, which is hit and miss. Sometimes you find matronly iteams, sometimes you find "urban inspired" iteams...Uh, not my style. But that is ok, because I do find things...but they're expensive and not always well made.

We have Lane Bryant, another hit and miss store which is expensive and often matronly or plain weird. 

We have one of my favorite stores Maurices, which does often carry larger sizes. HOWEVER, their plus line is often weird. I mean the clothes are just WRONG for plus sized girls. I have a gorgeous sun dress from their with PADDING IN THE BUST. When does a size 18 need that? (Especially ME!) I wish they'd launch their entire store in a Xs-4x line. That would be innovative, smart, and helpful.

Torrid--dear God, the price is awful and half the time the stuff isn't amazing. Maybe it is my own style.

Alight.com I think they have one store. I've never bought anything from them but I actually plan on it. 

There are a lot of other places, but they're all online. And yes, I've found things at Marshal's and Ross but I *hate* shopping that way. Every now and then I'll find something at a typically matronly store, like dress barn. And I like Target a lot...but it is still hit and miss. 

It is so frustrating to see companies call a size 12 a plus size. If I were an f-ing size 12 I could find clothing. Oh, yes I could. When I was 50lbs lighter I could shop at New York and Company. That was beautiful....Oh, I miss that.


----------



## Willa (Jul 7, 2009)

That's true, companies that makes plus size clothes often target woman in their 40's and older. Come on... I always been fat. When I was younger, I either had men jeans, or ugly jeans from Sears hahaha

Here in Montreal, we have Reitmans that sells a plus size line, but it's kinda... boring, too neutral, nothing special.

Additionnelle and Penningtons are specialized in plus size, they have very nice and cute stuff, but it's SO expensive... like around 50$ a SHIRT
I always wait for the sales, right now they are 40% off, but still
I bought a belt, it was 35$!!! And not on sale, let me tell you that!


----------



## MUALindsay (Sep 2, 2009)

It's hard enough being plus-sized, but ordering online just plain sucks. Make-up and other crap doesn't bother me, but having to order clothes, return them if they don't fit... and sometime they don't get returned b/c it's such a hassle, and then what if the next size doesn't fit, etc.

I've been big my entire life, well after the age of 6. I remember in elementary school Arizona (I think it was them, from JCPenney's) came out with "half sizes" for girls, which were really not "half" as in-between sizes, but as in plus-size. But man, they fit me well, I do remember that. Oh yea, green & purple jeans! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wore Levi's in Jr. High... I think, I really don't recall, and in H.S. I wore a lot of American Eagle and Abercrombie & Fitch jeans, but I was a 12/14 then, soon after A&F changed their sizing, because I could still wear the 12's I had but the new ones no way would fit!

In college I wore mostly AE jeans, in a 14, and thankfully around that time they branched into 16 & 18's, ONLINE. While the sizing is a bit different (00-8 has 1" in between sizes, 8-16 has 1.5" between sizes and an 18 jumps up 2" from a 16), thankfully an 18 fits me now. I was ALWAYS between sizes in H.S. I strictly remember going to a store named DEB's, and trying on a XL dress (biggest size in reg. section) and it being WAY too tight, and trying on a 1X (smallest size in plus section) and it being WAY too big... SAME EXACT STYLE!!! WTH?!

It seams Silver Brand jeans have expanded their sizing a bit, with up to a 36 in regular and even a plus line that is sold at previously mentioned Maurices... I can wear the 36's and love them, but at ~$70/ea., it gets expensive. Their plus size jeans are nice, and around the same price but too high rise for my taste... I find that often with "plus-size" jeans/pants.

AE jeans start out at $30 and go up to around $50. (One pair on the site is $60.) Heck, they even have buy 1 get one 50% off right now AND you can return in store!!! I can wear SOME of their XXL shirts, but they make them "slim fit" which doesn't look perdy on my gut! Even the guy's t's are like that now and my Husband has to size up so he's comfortable. I guess if you have a nice shape the slim fit might be nice, but it's a bit too tight for me. Not tight but no way loose.

I love Old Navy for cheap basics, and their XXL fit me well. I love the plus size line, because I could wear a 1X in it, but now it's online only! AND you have to mail in plus size returns! I had bought a V-neck T from the store a while back and loved it, went to order online, it wasn't online... finally saw it a month or so later, ordered 1 in every color (9 total) and they are HUGE!!! WTH?! It's the same size and looks exactly the same, but HUGE!!! I mean 2" wider and longer! I'm going to try to shrink them because it's such a great basic T. And I LOVE their rib-knit long tanks! I'd die w/o them. I get an XL in those b/c they stretch. I wear them under everything. I have stretch marks on my belly from gaining weight quick, in college, and they do a good job to camouflage them under tops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's great to see more Plus Size clothing, but really, I like to try the crap on! Torrid has some cute stuff, but most of what I've seen in store is a bit dressy for my jeans and t-shirt style! Lane Bryant is good too, but it's hit or miss for me, as are all "plus-size" pants, b/c I hate the rise on them. I can't stand anything over my belly button and sometimes, since I carry my weight in my stomach, they fit on my "waist" but are HUGE in the hips/butt.

Heck, I even have a hard time with bras because I am so thick around my rib-cage and have no chest! I've gained (sad to admit) 60lbs since H.S. and seriously only went up a band size! Thank heavens VS bras still fit me!

So yea... 
For shirts: Old Navy
For jeans: American Eagle
For undergarments: Victoria's Secret

Who knows what'd I'd do if I had to actually "dress-up" for work. :|

And swimsuits... don't get me started...


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm going to order a dress from there,and pray it fits.


----------



## MUALindsay (Nov 18, 2009)

Their site says size 3X coming soon... that _MIGHT_ fit me... pretty sad when I wear a 1X/XXL from Old Navy...


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 25, 2009)

My sister told me to check them out, and honestly, I was disappointed.

Now, mind you, I live 10 minutes away from the Mall of America. The Faith 21 in the Forever 21 there is so small, so small that I completely effing missed it the first time I walked around the store. I thought those 3 mannequins and one wall were just more regular clothing, and the stuff wasn't nearly as cute as things in the rest of the store so I didn't bother looking closer.

So my sister told me to check the website, she said they should have the stuff I wanted in the larger sizes.

I wanted some basic tanks. And yeah, wasn't even an option for faith21, was no such thing.

It looks like they're on the website now, but this was only this past summer, in July-August that I looked. And they certainly don't have the bright punch-in-your-face colors that the regular line had.

Also, it's a 3-4-inch jump from the large in the Forever21 line to the smallest size (XL) in the faith21 line. That's pretty rediculous.


----------



## luxury (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been really BLAH on their line. Over the summer I found a BEAUTIFUL floral print dress and went to try it on and to my surprise the chest area was fitted for a B cup and had a zipper on the side. I wrote an ANGRY email because all of their dresses fit that way.

It's like HELLO, bigger girls have bigger boobs...accomodate for that too!

I have gotten a few really nice shirts and have been stalking for a winter coat. Lately at my mall they have let that section turn into a blizzard and place a lot of the regular sizes in the Faith Plus area for storage and that pisses me off to leaf through a clearance rack to find that NOTHING in there fits.

I can see them putting it 100% online soon enough.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 29, 2010)

Wait, I'm confused about the sizes, normally in pants that go by S,M,L etc, I'm usually a L or a size 12-14
So these +size Forever 21 I would assume I'm an XL, but I'm seeing from reading above comments that an XL isn't much of a difference from an L in  the regular line.
That's bull, because I see a lot of nice things on the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Also weird because I fit an L sized dress from Charlotte Russe (SP) and I'd like to think those lines are similar, no.

 Is anyone here about my size and tried their stuff? This is sooo in my price range and I don't wanna be dissapointed.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to be an 18 and for all hell I could never find a pairof trousers which were comfy! 
We just had a forever 21 open up 20 mins walk from me. No idea if the UK has the "plus" sizes, and FFS, since when is a a 12/14 plus size? 
What size to standard shops stock up to in the US?


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_I used to be an 18 and for all hell I could never find a pairof trousers which were comfy! 
We just had a forever 21 open up 20 mins walk from me. No idea if the UK has the "plus" sizes, and FFS, since when is a a 12/14 plus size? 
What size to standard shops stock up to in the US?_

 
 Well in America a 14 is considered plus size which is a UK 16


----------



## vividtouch (Jul 12, 2010)

that was really a good news. i am also very happy to have such items from them. now, even the plus sized women can be as fashionable and trendy as those on the slim side...and maybe even sexier than they are... kudos to forever 21!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vividtouch* 

 
_that was really a good news. i am also very happy to have such items from them. *now, even the plus sized women can be as fashionable and trendy as those on the slim side*...and maybe even sexier than they are... kudos to forever 21!_

 
I don't really mean to cause drama, but your statement kind of bugged me a little bit. I'm going to rant, but know it isn't directed at you, it's just a general peeve of mine when it comes to Plus Sized Fashion.

ONE store that happens to have Plus Sized clothing doesn't mean squat. Plus Sized women [myself included] can be trendy without having to buy from a place like Faith/Forever 21. Personally I think the selection sucks, the quality of the garments is horrible, and they've already closed the Faith part near me because no one bought anything. It's like people who say to me "Oh, but you have Lane Bryant!" No, we really don't. Every time I go into Bryant's I come out of the dressing room looking like a balloon. I have an hourglass figure. I'm proportionate. Plus sized women aren't beachballs. We HAVE shapes. I'd like my clothing to reflect my self confidence, not make me feel bad for being Plus Sized or that I have to hide my figure.

That being said, I've had unbelieveable luck with Dress Barn Women. They have casual and business attire that's actually made for Plus Sized women who have body shapes. Their jeans are impeccible and well made, fit like a dream and are comfortable. 

Believe it or not, as far as bathing suits go, 3 years in a row I've had FANTASTIC luck with Wal-Mart bathing suits. I bought 2 this year in the same suit but different colors.

/end rant.

A little off topic, but sometimes, it happens.


----------



## m_3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Totally agree with NotteRequiem. I think  Forever 21's stuff is cute, but it's like disposable clothing, and the clothing doesn't fit right (maybe my body?)I'd rather pay a little more for quality. Not to say their aren't cheap places with quality clothing.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m_3* 

 
_Totally agree with NotteRequiem. I think Forever 21's stuff is cute, but it's like disposable clothing, and the clothing doesn't fit right (*maybe my body?)*I'd rather pay a little more for quality. Not to say their aren't cheap places with quality clothing._

 
It's _not_ your body. It's they way they make their garments. 

I've not seen one person who found something other than a tanktop there that fit properly. Now, I realize that not much off the rack fits anyone well, but it's another thing entirely to make something that is just in poor taste and won't fit ANYONE. 

People just don't get it. Plus Sized =/= Unshapen globs of people.


----------



## vividtouch (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I don't really mean to cause drama, but your statement kind of bugged me a little bit. I'm going to rant, but know it isn't directed at you, it's just a general peeve of mine when it comes to Plus Sized Fashion.

ONE store that happens to have Plus Sized clothing doesn't mean squat. Plus Sized women [myself included] can be trendy without having to buy from a place like Faith/Forever 21. Personally I think the selection sucks, the quality of the garments is horrible, and they've already closed the Faith part near me because no one bought anything. It's like people who say to me "Oh, but you have Lane Bryant!" No, we really don't. Every time I go into Bryant's I come out of the dressing room looking like a balloon. I have an hourglass figure. I'm proportionate. Plus sized women aren't beachballs. We HAVE shapes. I'd like my clothing to reflect my self confidence, not make me feel bad for being Plus Sized or that I have to hide my figure.

That being said, I've had unbelieveable luck with Dress Barn Women. They have casual and business attire that's actually made for Plus Sized women who have body shapes. Their jeans are impeccible and well made, fit like a dream and are comfortable. 

Believe it or not, as far as bathing suits go, 3 years in a row I've had FANTASTIC luck with Wal-Mart bathing suits. I bought 2 this year in the same suit but different colors.

/end rant.

A little off topic, but sometimes, it happens._

 
hello again,

hmmm, sorry for that, maybe just a wrong choice of word? 
well anyway i do agree with you that plus size are not necessarily means those who have barrel type of bodies, i know that there's a lot of plus size who have the shapes actually really curvacious, but its just that sometimes its really difficult to find stores who have items fitted for us and if there's any its kinda expensive as compared to others...that's why i find it nice that some boutiques already open a line of clothing specially for plus size women.
i also believe that we should dress to feel happy and boost our self confidence and i also believe that it is us who will make a dress beautiful how we carry ourselves with the dress we wear can actually make a statement. no matter where we buy it no matter what size we are...as long as we are happy and comfortable its good. ^_^


----------

